# Anyone been fined in your area?



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Our SW rep was saying that a remodeler was fined and the epa checked on a painter in the area, but he was in compliance.

The newspaper printed an article, which was interesting. The epa is contending that it only costs $60 extra or so to be in compliance (wonder what drug that person was smoking when he came up with that ridiculous number). Also, in our area they are relying on whistle blowers and the general public to keep things in compliance, and not actually patrolling.

We finally received the Firm registration last week or two, it took a while. We have four renovators out of 8 people total, so we went overboard on training. We do show up on the EPA site as a certified firm, which is great.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hey John, you should put the "Certified firm" logo on your website. http://blog.sls-construction.com/2010/rrp-countdown-news-logo-education-updates


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jmda said:


> . The epa is contending that it only costs $60 extra or so to be in compliance (wonder what drug that person was smoking when he came up with that ridiculous number).


I agree that the amount is crazy, but they figured it like everyone was already practicing Lead Safe procedures, and now you "just have to do a little paperwork"!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm starting a project tomorrow and I hope I'm not fined. I don't think I will be. This is a "right to work" state where I live, and I haven't been formally communicated to as a licensed contractor, so I say its bs to be able to fine somebody that hasn't been informed formally of regulation changes in their trade. 

Oh and thanks federal govt bureaucracy for trying to turn friendly neighborhoods into places where people become suspicious and turn against one another by utilizing fear tactics, disguised in the lie of keeping people safe.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm starting a project tomorrow and I hope I'm not fined. I don't think I will be. This is a "right to work" state where I live, and I haven't been formally communicated to as a licensed contractor, so I say its bs to be able to fine somebody that hasn't been informed formally of regulation changes in their trade.
> 
> Have you ever heard "Ignorance of the law is no excuse"? Not knowing will not hold up in court.
> 
> ...


We get the goverment we vote for.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm starting a project tomorrow and I hope I'm not fined. I don't think I will be. This is a "right to work" state where I live, and I haven't been formally communicated to as a licensed contractor, so I say its bs to be able to fine somebody that hasn't been informed formally of regulation changes in their trade.
> 
> Oh and thanks federal govt bureaucracy for trying to turn friendly neighborhoods into places where people become suspicious and turn against one another by utilizing fear tactics, disguised in the lie of keeping people safe.


I'd be interested in seeing how they'd react when you act completely dumbfounded about it.

Let us know how it goes :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I was going to reply, but Biker pretty much covered it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So I am looking at $37,500 for not sealing off a house like a crime scene and BP has not recieved any penalties for not having a back up plan destroying an entire eco sytstem and maybe worse.Oh,by the way It's still gushing out and they're talking about filling it with golf balls & shredded tires!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> So I am looking at $37,500 for not sealing off a house like a crime scene and BP has not recieved any penalties for not having a back up plan destroying an entire eco sytstem and maybe worse.Oh,by the way It's still gushing out and they're talking about filling it with golf balls & shredded tires!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't forget all the maintenance that was skipped, dead battery in a key piece of safety equipment etc. etc. etc.

Plain neglect.

but i'll be damned if someone lets me pressure wash a house and i don't reclaim the water.... even if it has had 5 non lead coats of paint over the old stuff


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

After 33 days of gushing at least 5,000 barrels a day (estimated by some to exceed 11 million barrels so far).
Our government is threatening to maybe step in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe my rant should be moved????


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> We get the goverment we vote for.


Actually, I wish it was that simple. The EPA is a Federal agency led by appointed officials, not elected office holders. This new regulation was started in the Bush administration and has crossed into/ grandfathered in the B Hussien Obama admin. These agencies are a byproduct of how big and out of control our overall fed govt has become. The right hand doesn't know what the left is doing. 
They do have a tough time enforcing many of their regulations, however. But, again, this has good potential to be a money maker for them. This assumes that the govt is an efficient enterprise:thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> After 33 days of gushing at least 5,000 barrels a day (estimated by some to exceed 11 million barrels so far).
> Our government is threatening to maybe step in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Maybe my rant should be moved????


LOL no doubt. :thumbsup: Typical huh?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So far it seems that I'm the only one who admits to actually trying to do this on a job. 
Anyone?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> So far it seems that I'm the only one who admits to actually trying to do this on a job.
> Anyone?


do what?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have tried to do this on jobs, I have spent the money on classes, firm cert, HEPA VACS, sanders, etc but have not landed one job I priced for this work. Priced 3 complete exteriors so far and none of them have wanted the work done.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> So I am looking at $37,500 for not sealing off a house like a crime scene and BP has not recieved any penalties for not having a back up plan destroying an entire eco sytstem and maybe worse.Oh,by the way It's still gushing out and they're talking about filling it with golf balls & shredded tires!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You should have donated millions to the ________________ Party and President______'s campaign.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> So far it seems that I'm the only one who admits to actually trying to do this on a job.
> Anyone?


If you mean follow the law, yes, soon. I have 2 jobs lined up. Was supposed to start one next week, but:

A. Don't have my vac yet.
B. Rain has postponed it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Watched a neighbor have their exterior done- ( I have done their interior work- but sent them elsewhere for X) . The guys were trying to follow the rules- saw the sign up- wasn't home when/if they powerwashed- but they're trying- and aware of it. My neighborhood is all pre WWII.


----------

